# Uk News



## Mattuk

I'll start this thread so you can see whats going on in the outdoors over here.

http://www.shootingtimes.co.uk/news/529735/The_big_deer_count.html

http://www.shootingtimes.co.uk/news/529858/RSPB_funds_survey_.html

http://www.shootingtimes.co.uk/news/529857/League_caught_trespassing.html

There's a start!


----------



## youngdon

Good deal Matt. I laughed a bit at the anti's getting caught on their own equiptment. HAHA


----------



## Mattuk

I wonder if you can guess who gives a lot of money to them? You would of listened to his music in 2 bands through the 60's, 70's and 80's and still going on his own, now a Sir.


----------



## bones44

Those are great Matt. Especially the anti's getting caught. I'm glad to hear that hunting is still so much a part of the U.K. As for the Sir, never did like his music nor his views. He's over the top in his stance.


----------



## Mattuk

It's as much a part of the country as it is with guy's maybe even more so when you take into account the driven bird shooting. So who's the singer I'm talking about!?


----------



## bones44

Paul McCartney


----------



## Mattuk

Did you know he was an anti anyway?


----------



## bones44

Oh yea. He's a fanatic about it over here. You know how I feel about the tree huggers and vegans. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Mattuk

I didn't know that! He doesn't seem to say much over hear but then I don't read paper's but Roberta does and would point things of interest out to me. Now and then there's something in the sporting press mostly about him giving mony to the LACS. As an Englishman I'm sorry about this bleeping idiot.


----------



## youngdon

What a shame!


----------



## Mattuk

Your not wrong there Don as I love The Beetles and Wings.


----------



## Mattuk

http://www.shootingtimes.co.uk/news/529732/Highest_grouse_counts_since_records_began.html


----------



## Mattuk

* Shooting groups outraged at game keeping slur*

*An investigation is demanded after animal welfare charities teach children that keepers use illegal traps to maim wildlife.*
_Shooting groups outraged at gamekeeping slur._
Animal welfare charities in Scotland have been accused of "stooping to an all-time low" after it was revealed that they used talks and props to demonise estate workers during presentations to primary schools.

The Scottish Gamekeepers' Association (SGA) has urged education minister Mike Russell to investigate after the RSPB and Scottish SPCA (SSPCA) admitted giving children toy guns, tweed hats and a fake bottle of poison to represent the gamekeeping profession, and telling them that estate workers use illegal traps to kill and maim wildlife.

SGA chairman Alex Hogg said: "Every parent should be shocked that these charities are using classroom time to indoctrinate impressionable young children and twist their minds against genuine country people. These organisations are clearly intent on demonising a legitimate profession and trying to outlaw legal tools such as traps and snares."

The complaint followed revelations in _The Sunday Times_ that the SSPCA had created a "wildlife crime scene" during a presentation at Strathdearn Primary School in Invernessshire by cordoning off a section of a classroom.

It had also used props such as a snare and a bird's nest.

However, unfortunately for the charity, two of the children who attended the presentation were the sons of gamekeepers.

One later asked his father why he put out illegal traps and snares.

The other child said he was "angry and embarrassed" at what he regarded as an attack on his father's profession.

SSPCA chief superintendent Mike Flynn was unrepentant.

He said: "We run a hugely popular and free Prevention through Education programme for Scottish schools which regularly receives excellent feedback from teachers, pupils and parents."

"We have been approached in relation to a talk we gave on wildlife crime with apparent concerns with regard to gamekeeping. While our talk recognises there are rogue elements within the gamekeeping profession, it is balanced and emphasises the positive role the vast majority of gamekeepers play in our communities."

"Having discussed this with the school and parent teacher council involved it appears our talk has been misinterpreted by a small number of parents. This has been clarified and we understand the school in particular is satisfied."

However, Alex Hogg revealed that a complaint is being lodged with the Office of the Scottish Charity Regulator over the use of a toy gun to illustrate rogue gamekeepers' persecution of birds of prey.

He said: "The wildlife management we practise every day brings enormous benefits and valuable tourism to the Scottish countryside but these organisations are not interested in presenting a balanced argument."

"They are simply intent on banning country sports. Their tactics, including taking toy firearms into schools, need to be urgently investigated by our education authorities."


----------



## youngdon

They'll stoop as low as an earthworms belly to win this war, we just need to start being as vocal as they are.


----------



## Mattuk

Very true Don it makes you sick!


----------



## Mattuk

http://www.sportinggun.co.uk/news/529237/Shooting_group_condemns_raptor_lobbyists.html


----------



## Mattuk

* RSPCA attacks urban fox culling and relocation*

*A man in Kentish Town, in north London, has been criticised by the RSPCA after employing a pest controller to cull foxes that had dug holes in his garden.*

Spokeswoman, Sue Royal, said that killing foxes was inhumane, and only encourages animals from other areas to move in and take their place.
However, she also said that relocation of the animals was ineffective: "Moving foxes from one area to another is not appropriate in terms of disease management or considered humane."


----------



## Mattuk

http://www.deerstalking4all.com/index.asp?content=page&id=13&menuexpand=xsh


----------



## Mattuk

* Game shooting licences abolished this season*

*Game shooting licences: BASC is reminding shooters in Scotland and Northern Ireland that, for the first time since the 1800s, they do not need a game licence to shoot this season.*

Glynn Evans, the head of game and gamekeeping, said: "This removes a redundant layer of bureaucracy.

The revenue generated by the game licence was insignificant and was not used for conservation or game management."


----------



## bones44

Wish they would do that here. Our money is being abused so badly. Not going where it should be.


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> * RSPCA attacks urban fox culling and relocation*
> 
> *A man in Kentish Town, in north London, has been criticised by the RSPCA after employing a pest controller to cull foxes that had dug holes in his garden.*
> 
> Spokeswoman, Sue Royal, said that killing foxes was inhumane, and only encourages animals from other areas to move in and take their place.
> However, she also said that relocation of the animals was ineffective: "Moving foxes from one area to another is not appropriate in terms of disease management or considered humane."


I bet her house is full of bugs !


----------



## On a call

I guess the problem is world wide.

Personally I think we should invite Paul to meat Ted for a good ol cook out here in Michigan. We could call it Bea Bea benny and the Wam o Jammer.

So how I think there might be a conflict there ?


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> I guess the problem is world wide.
> 
> Personally I think we should invite Paul to meat Ted for a good ol cook out here in Michigan. We could call it Bea Bea benny and the Wam o Jammer.
> 
> So how I think there might be a conflict there ?


If nothing else you've got plenty of wilderness to bury the idiot!


----------



## bones44

AMEN !!


----------



## On a call

Long walk off a short peir ?

What ever happened to Ringo


----------



## Mattuk

Ringo's gone mad! Odd little man.


----------



## youngdon

Didn't Johnny Depp just play him in a movie ?


----------



## Mattuk

I have no idea.


----------



## bones44

Ahhh there old. They still think they can change the world. Plus they still suck. LOL


----------



## Mattuk

bones44 said:


> Ahhh there old. They still think they can change the world. Plus they still suck. LOL


Calm down Tom, relax buddy.


----------



## bones44

LMAO. My morning coffe is perking me up !!


----------



## Antlerz22

Mattuk said:


> If nothing else you've got plenty of wilderness to bury the idiot!


I say bury him first then have a celebration bbq, you never change their mind--read my status saying --repeat use as needed.


----------



## Mattuk

Ok I'll go and have a quick hunt for some more UK news to change the subject!


----------



## Mattuk

Here you go Tom.

http://www.sportinggun.co.uk/news/530067/Go_shooting_at_the_Midland_Game_Fair_this_weekend.html


----------



## bones44

Sign me up ! LOL


----------



## Mattuk

I haven't been to the midland for years, I might have to think about going!


----------



## Mattuk

* DNA could convict poachers*


*New research into tackling wildlife crimes*

Criminals who poach deer and other animals could be tracked through tiny samples of their DNA, researchers from the University of Strathclyde have revealed.

The university's study, which is thought to be the first of its kind, extracted DNA from the legs of 10 culled deer. The limbs of deer are normally removed through manual force, so scientists believe they represent a potential source of so-called "human touch" DNA. Two of the samples were good enough to identify to an accuracy of one in a billion people, and a further two yielded one in a million identification. The team is now refining the method in order to obtain better samples, thus providing a better chance of identification and conviction.


----------



## Mattuk

There are some arseholes about!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-14926560


----------



## Mattuk

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-14899990


----------



## bones44

I forgot. You guys don't have resident raccoons there. They don't exactly make the greatest of pets. I had a couple of them and they turn pretty nasty with age. Cute little buggers though.


----------



## Mattuk

A lot of animals do that, otters are one and I think badgers too. There are a few reports that I've seen which suggest we have a small population of raccoon's in the wild now.


----------



## bones44

Something else for you to hunt. They are a huge pest and a pain in the rear for virtually everyone here. Not good for anything but their fur.


----------



## Mattuk

I just want one to make a hat out of!


----------



## bones44

I could see you now in one of them ! I have a friend who made a hat out of his coyote pelts. It's looks kinda funny but he lives in it in the winter.


----------



## Mattuk

It would turn heads walking through town! Not that I don't anyway!


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> It would turn heads walking through town! Not that I don't anyway!


 I think you'll have to kill several to fit over that head.


----------



## bones44

I'm glad you said it Don......


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> I think you'll have to kill several to fit over that head.


I've got to give you guys something!


----------



## youngdon

Hey Look !! There it is again ! Perhaps he is the "big giant head".


----------



## Mattuk

Must be a US joke.


----------



## bones44

Dwight Schrut.......


----------



## youngdon

LOL Dwight..... I was thinking Andy Bernard...

Third rock from the sun ?


----------



## Mattuk

I never really watched that.


----------



## youngdon

Third Rock ??


----------



## Mattuk

Yes, I think my brother did.


----------



## On a call

It would however take 2 or 3 raccoons to make a good hat. But they are great.

Third Rock huh...hmm, ok well who is nerdy ?


----------



## youngdon

You better triple that number for Mr. Beautiful.[ little yellow guy primping and preening]


----------



## Mattuk

If you've got it flaunt it!


----------



## youngdon

I'm not gonna say you're not good looking Matt as I'd never try to contradict what your Mum has told you your whole life, after all you are her baby.


----------



## Mattuk

If I don't give you these things you'd have nothing to bait me with!


----------



## Mattuk

No your right Don I'm the ugliest bastard out with the luck to follow.


----------



## youngdon

Now Matt that's not true at all and you know it .....

We've seen pictures of your father... you're no bastard !


----------



## youngdon

And we know you're lucky too. I'll bet Roberta pats you on the head and tells you you're a good boy every night.


----------



## Mattuk

Not for the last 2.


----------



## Mattuk

http://www.shootingtimes.co.uk/news/530279/Grey_partridge_recovery.html


----------



## Mattuk

http://www.shootingtimes.co.uk/news/530278/Police_target_rural_criminals.html


----------



## Mattuk

http://www.sportinggun.co.uk/news/530296/Deer_populations_higher_now_than_they_have_ever_been.html

http://www.sportinggun.co.uk/news/530272/Shooting_organisation_to_fight_police_licensing_breaches.html


----------



## Mattuk

Read this and let me know what you think. To me this is written by someone who only wan't to see a fox hunted by hounds and hates the thought of someone lamping one. I totally agree with his thoughts on lamping foxes in the summer months as you all know my thoughts on letting cubs starve to deaths.

http://countrymansweekly.com/general-articles/1055/foxes-need-to-be-controlled-not-exterminated


----------



## bones44

Wow, sounds like someone has a bug up their rear about their form of hunting being banned so no else should be able to enjoy their method of hunting. Maybe after 40 years he needs to hang it up. Doesn't sound like he is going to change. As far as the other articles go Matt, are your numbers of hunters going down too ? It's great to hear populations are doing so well.


----------



## Mattuk

No I would say hunter numbers are going up each year. Yes I'm pleased the English Partridge number are doing well, deer numbers are going through the roof!

As for the old git I think you've got it spot on Tom. Fox numbers are going nuts in the towns and city's here and we need more than just good control for them.


----------



## Mattuk

*A major new report is optimistic about the current state of Britain's mammals*

The authors of a major new report on British wildlife say that they are optimistic about the current state of the nation's mammals.

The tenth annual update of _The State of Britain's Mammals_ was written by scientists from the University of Oxford's Wildlife Conservation Research Unit (WildCRU) and published by the People's Trust for Endangered Species (PTES).

The report found that four of the mammals listed as endangered when the report was first published - otters, water voles, pipistrelles and greater horseshoe bats - had achieved or, in some cases, exceeded their conservation targets.

WildCRU director David Macdonald, who cowrote the report with Dr Dawn Burnham, said: "If one could roll back and look at what in 2001 we might have expected the picture to be, I think it's amazingly positive."

Dr Macdonald also said it was now more common for people to consider the importance of science and evidence when making decisions that affected British wildlife.


----------



## Mattuk

http://www.shootingtimes.co.uk/news/530435/National_Trust_stops_shoot_on_Surrey_estate.html


----------



## Mattuk

*UK's largest doe antlers*

The CIC has recorded the UK's largest antlered doe. It was shot on the last day of the 2009 roe doe season by Donald James McPhee, the headstalker on Dunlossit estate, on the Inner Hebridean Isle of Islay. Though better known for its red deer, Dunlossit has produced a number of notable roe trophies and is home to a group of unusual piebald roe. Donald James observed the antlered doe for the first time the day before it was shot and identified it by its anal tush as a female roe. He said: "I was concerned that I would not be able to find the animal on the last day of the season so I went back to find it the following day. I found it in an area of scrub woodland as the light fell and managed to stalk it successfully. I knew it must be a rarity and after checking various records found nothing to match the antlers' development. At that point I took the whole carcase to Drew Bain, the CIC UK trophy commission technical advisor, who has one of the most important trophy collections in the country.


----------



## Mattuk

http://www.sportinggun.co.uk/news/530392/Deer_stalker_bags_largest_antlered_doe_on_Islay_.html


----------



## bones44

Hey Matt, I see you changed your saying to YELL you know how to swear. BUT, does Roberta let you ? LMAO


----------



## Mattuk

She taught me all the words to start with!


----------



## bones44

I bet. Especially after her number one photo ! LOL


----------



## Mattuk

Are you saying she's foul mouthed?


----------



## bones44

No, remember the pic of her with the middle finger ? I was just asserting she knows some of her own. Never would bad-mouth anyone. Forgive me if it came out that way.


----------



## youngdon

I think he likes it when she talks that way.


----------



## Mattuk

bones44 said:


> No, remember the pic of her with the middle finger ? I was just asserting she knows some of her own. Never would bad-mouth anyone. Forgive me if it came out that way.


Tom my friend don't worry buddy I'm just messing with you!


----------



## Mattuk

A very sad loss to the UK shooting world.

http://www.shootingtimes.co.uk/news/531794/John_Humphreys_19392012.html


----------



## Mattuk

I just thought some might find this useful.

http://www.basc.org.uk//en/departments/game-and-gamekeeping/game-shooting/shooting-seasons.cfm


----------

